# Repairing cat scratch through to metal?



## Anatonic (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey chaps,

Got a friend who has just discovered cat paw marks and a really bad scratch to the bonnet of his black M135i - gutted to say the least as it looks down to the metal - albeit relatively small in size as an imperfection, more like a bad stone chip. He's had problems keeping cats away before but never had a scratch.

However, does anyone know is this can be repaired by Chips Away or a good detailer? He's based in Essex nr Witham and willing to travel FYI - any recommended detailers in the area who may be able to take a look if I pass on contact details?

I've done similar on my Clio Trophy and was pleased with results but I think he'd like a professional or another opinion before he gets it resprayed.

Cheers!

Matt.

P.S. Sorry for the pics - not ideal but you can hopefully make out the mark...


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Unless the cat has steel claws I would be amazed if it could cause a scratch down to the metal. A cat's claws are no tougher than your own nails - try scratching your own car with your nail, you will be there a long time before you get through the clearcoat, let alone the base and primer :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Go to the paint section and look for a smart repair Andy did , Andy and squiggs on there are Essex based smart repairers . Andy posted some of his work on an Aston the other week


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

That must have been some moggy.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

PM me if you'd like, I'm willing to take a look ..... although I strongly suspect that as it's on a bonnet I will saying that it's not going to be suitable for Smart.

Bonnets (and roofs) are the most unforgiving panels (and black the most unforgiving colour) to try and fade out lacquer on - and if attempted the result will usually be that when you walk around car from some angle somewhere you'll see the new lacquer fading into the old. 
So even with it being such a small amount of damage and even when keeping keeping the rubbed down, primed and painted areas to a minimum the lacquering stage really requires the whole bonnet to be done.
Other than that it's never going to be a good job trying to lacquer a full bonnet outside (you can always guarantee that dust/dirt will land on such a large flat area of freshly laid down lacquer) - and to properly dry a full bonnet it really requires an oven.

All in all my advice is that it will need a bodyshop (or you could first try a DIY chip repair as detailed in the stickies at the top of this forum)


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

squiggs said:


> PM me if you'd like, I'm willing to take a look ..... although I strongly suspect that as it's on a bonnet I will saying that it's not going to be suitable for Smart.
> 
> Bonnets (and roofs) are the most unforgiving panels (and black the most unforgiving colour) to try and fade out lacquer on - and if attempted the result will usually be that when you walk around car from some angle somewhere you'll see the new lacquer fading into the old.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but in my opinion, it's an easy repair.

Maybe I'm one of a few that will do chips??

Black is by far the easiest colour to repair.

Sod it, I've even done key scratches with good results.

How are bonnets unforgiving?

Have a look at the thread I put up a while ago regarding stone chips.

If it were mine, I'd feel very confident about getting a perfect finish.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> Sorry, but in my opinion, it's an easy repair.
> 
> Maybe I'm one of a few that will do chips??
> 
> ...


I stand by what I've said - it's not suitable for a typical Smart repair!
And I also said it may be suitable for a DIY style chip repair (like you detailed in your thread - where incidentally I congratulated you on your work!) .
One bit of info that I did miss out was that (and as you quite rightly point out) black is one of the easier colours to DIY chip repair.
And the only reason I call it a DIY style chip repair is because in most cases a customer won't pay for calling someone out, or pay a bodyshop to paw over a single chip for an hour or two - whereas you work at a refurb centre where you can probably line up and work on a number of cars at the same time thus making it a cost effective operation.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> Sorry, but in my opinion, it's an easy repair.
> 
> Maybe I'm one of a few that will do chips??
> 
> ...


I am also a painter /smart

black yes just like white is the easiest colour to PAINT trying to do a clear coat blend on a black is the point squiggs is trying to make !

Touching up a scratch with paint is not the best method of repair ...may have worked for you in the past ... give it to a pro painter/detailer and they would see it no problem

if it was out of eye level I would say try it

I would say if its possible for smart ...that's the way forward

T


----------

